# need help with amp



## carlionne1 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have 2 SWR-1222D subwoofers here is the link

http://techronics.com/caraudio_2194_Alpine-SWR-1222D-12-inch-1500-Watts-Car-Audio-Subwoofer.html

which one of these amps would be the best choice

Alpine MRP-M1000 http://techronics.com/caraudio_8292_Alpine-MRP-M1000-1-Channel-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

CRUNCH GPV 2000.1 http://techronics.com/caraudio_9658...-Monoblock-1-Channel-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

Hifonics BXI1508D http://techronics.com/caraudio_9875...er-Class-D-1-Channel-Monoblock-Amplifier.html

Infinity KAPPA ONE http://techronics.com/caraudio_9742...-Series-Class-D-Mono-Subwoofer-Amplifier.html

JL Audio 1000/1 v2 http://techronics.com/caraudio_8040...es-Class-D-Monoblock-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

Kicker 08ZX1000.1 http://techronics.com/caraudio_8441...-Monoblock-ZX-Series-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

MTX Audio 1000XD http://techronics.com/caraudio_8925...-Monoblock-X-Thunder-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

PowerAcoustik STAX 4000/1D http://techronics.com/caraudio_9849...onoblock-STAX-Series-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

Rockford Fosgate Punch P1000-1BD http://techronics.com/caraudio_8013...s-1-Channel-Class-BD-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html

Soundstream TRX1000D http://techronics.com/caraudio_9453...0W-Class-D-Subwoofer-Car-Audio-Amplifier.html


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I have that same subwoofer, good choice.

Short answer: Kicker

Long Answer: For the amp you are going to be looking for 1000 watts RMS at 2 ohms. So that eliminates some choices right there.

The cheapest one you could go with would the MTX one. Not sure how the power was rated though. On their website they said 1000watts rms at 2ohms with <1% THD+N which is good so hopefully that was at 14.4V. Maybe someone else knows.

The kicker would definitely work (its CEA compliant) and the JL is really cool if money doesn't matter. If power the amp may be a problem in your car then JL is sweet because it can do 1000watts all the way down to 11V! But if power doesn't matter I'd go with the kicker or MTX.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> which one of these amps would be the best choice


 I like a couple there and for my book I'd go with an amp that has too much power, also consider you have DVC'S. Money not being an object I'd get the Alpine, the woofer is warrantied if you over do it........... So is the AMP.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

DOUBLE POST :wave:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

All Car Audio has to be CEA certified these days. Most RMS rating are done at 16v. Just have to remember that is you have a DVC subwoofer and each VC is 4ohm, you can run them bridges or parallel, a monoblock amp is always paralleled internally, so now you have to figure out what power you want and what ohm you want to pull from your subwoofer, and if you amp is 1,2, or 4 ohm stable.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I was going to say get the Alpine amp too but I didn't like the fact that its subsonic filter wasn't adjustable. Its just set at 15Hz. Which I guess is fine if the subs go in a sealed enclosure. Mine is in a ported so I didn't even think about it. The recommended tuning from alpine was 33Hz and a 15Hz subsonic filter would be an issue. But is the box is sealed that is the amp I would choose


----------

